# Dudas sobre modulacion.



## ars (May 13, 2007)

Hola amigos, necesito de su ayuda. necesitaria saber: 1-¿que metodo de modulacion utiliza la radio am?(espectro completo y portadora, espectro sin portadora, banda lateral unica o banda lateral bestigal)
2-Cuadno una sintoniza una radio por ejemplo 1230Khz ¿A que se refiere esa frecuencia?(portadora o que?)
3-¿Uqe rango por frecuencia tiene cada emisora tanto am como fm?

Desde ya muchas gracias por sus prontas respuestas. YO estoy buscando todo esto, no quiero que me hagan las cosas por mi pero esot me auda a agilarce las cosas.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 13, 2007)

Huyyy estas un poco liadillo con los conceptos


1.-
Como dices tu mismo y te confirmas la modulacion de AM es modulacion AM, la modulacion de banda laterales es otro tipo de modulacion, pero esta forma parte de la de AM.


Me explico la AM es un metodo sencillo de modulacion, tienes un oscilador que le puedes controlar amplitud mediante tension, es asi de sencillo, como quien añade un boton de volumen para la portadora=generador.

Pero tiene un problema que si metes una señal de audio ocupa el doble de espacio del necesario, pues quitamos la mitad y a eso le llamamos bandas laterales, hay dos segun la mitad que suplimes, evidentemente con eso ahorramos potencia ya que transmitimos solo la información minima necesaria, el precio, receptor mucho mas complejo, es la tipica voz de pato que se oyen en los equipos de radioaficionados.

2.-
La frecuencia que te marca el receptor es la que se recibe por la antena, independientemente de lo que se haga dentro del receptor, piensa que hay modelos de receptores que mueven las frecuencias como minimo una y para los de mejor calidad dos y tres veces.



3.-
Esa pregunta no la entiendo mucho, rango? las frecuencias vienen reguladas por el gobierno es lo que se llama espectro radiolectrico y esta fijado para cada emisora y uso, solo tienes que mirar tu radio y te pone las frecuecias de trabajo.

Otro tema es el ancho de banda, es el espacio radiolectrico necesario para transmitir una información, por ejemplo una emisora que emita en FM a 100MHz necesita un ancho banda de 75khz para transmitir musica.

Espero te aclare un poco , pero por internet encontraras mejor información.


----------



## ars (May 13, 2007)

Creo que quede peor que nates. veamos: 1-segun tengo entendido dentro de la modualcion am estan los esquemas que yo nombre(banda lateral doble, espectro completo con portadora, etc) lo que yo quiero saber es en la radio am cual es el esquma utilizado. 
2- Entoces esa fecuencia que es la central (la portadora).
3-Cunado dije lo de rango de frecuencia por emisora me refieron por ejemplo a la radio am de 1230Khz dentro de qeu rangos puede emitir. por ejemplo(nop es verdad e sun ejemplo) de 1220khz a 1240kz.


----------



## ars (May 13, 2007)

La duad 1 creo que esta solucionada segun encontre las radios emiten  en banda lateral doble pero sin portadora.


----------



## ars (May 14, 2007)

Discuelpen o hay nadie que me pueda ayudar, poruqe no encontre mas nada y con la pregunta 1 sigo en duda, de las otras no tengo nada.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 14, 2007)

1. El AM convencional utiliza la modulación con portadora de máxima potencia y doble banda lateral (DSBFC: Double Sideband Full Carrier).

http://fit.um.edu.mx/jorgemp/clases/teleco1/diapositivas/telecoUnidad2.ppt

2. La frecuencia que sintonizas es la de la portadora.

3. En AM comercial es de 10kHz y en FM comercial de 200kHz.

Saludos.


----------



## ars (May 14, 2007)

Muchas gracias li-on, pero todabia sigo con la duda 1.(simpre hablnado de la AM comercial)En algunos lado dicen que se usa banda lateral sin portadora. esta no me qeudo claro.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 14, 2007)

Se utiliza el DSBFC debido a que es el método de modulacion mas fácil de demodular, para la muestra un circuito:

www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/radio-galena.htm

El no utilizar portadora implicaría que el demodulador del receptor generara la frecuencia central (portadora) con el fin de referenciar la/las bandas y poder proceder con la demodulacion de la señal. Como ves es un procedimiento un poco mas elaborado que en ultimas elevaría el costo de los receptores.

Saludos.


----------



## ars (May 14, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias li-ion.


----------

